# Peloton Review of the Sempre



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

The July copy of Peloton magazine is out and features an all Italian them "ode to the Giro". Cover features a great photo of Faust Coppi and a full article on him.

They also road test the Veloce equipped Sempre which they gave glowing comments.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Good article, does make me glad I decided on my own build. I am already starting to gather some Record 11 parts to save some more weight.


----------



## 8weapons (Apr 13, 2011)

Could anyone scan it or know where we can read it?


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

They post reviews on-line at www.pelotonmagazine.com May not be up yet since it is in the current issue.


----------



## 8weapons (Apr 13, 2011)

found the video review...thanks


----------

